# Arghh ='(



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

im being told off for being on the net too much because its mobile internet and the other half doesn't want to go over it because he pays for itt =( i really can't go a day without being on the net =( 
i tried to get on here on my phone but it won't work properlyy ='(

i'm so not going to be able to cope...no msn...no facebook...no forums ='( may aswell curl up in ball now =( 


x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> im being told off for being on the net too much because its mobile internet and the other half doesn't want to go over it because he pays for itt =( i really can't go a day without being on the net =(
> i tried to get on here on my phone but it won't work properlyy ='(
> 
> i'm so not going to be able to cope...no msn...no facebook...no forums ='( may aswell curl up in ball now =(
> ...


Tell him to sssshhhhh! Does he not realise what a lifeline PF and Facebook is?  :cornut:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Why not get a landline connection? :S

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Why not get a landline connection? :S
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I think they are waiting for their new router!!  If you are getting it from BT, it could take all year!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

it cammmmee =D 

first thing this morning when i was fast a sleep >.< i was not happy haha

i noo im always on FB and PF now haha its deff a lifeline


----------

